# La Casacada



## dxCoqui (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to Wyndham points and have a couple of questions.  I am in the process of acquiring points and their availability is 2012.  I am guessing I will have to deposit them in RCI since I don't think I can use them this year.  Next year is another matter.  I was wondering if anyone can tell me how is the availability of  La Cascada in San Antonio for Feb, Mar and Apr of 2013 for 1 or 2 BR.  I don't have an account yet since I don't own the points, and therefore can not check myself.

La Cascada specific questions:

How nice is the resort?
Is it kid friendly?
How close is it to River Walk?
Is the Valet Parking mandatory?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 30, 2012)

I give up, what state is this in La Casacada?


----------



## dxCoqui (Jul 30, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> I give up, what state is this in La Casacada?



La Cascada is in San Antonio Texas...


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 30, 2012)

dxCoqui said:


> La Cascada is in San Antonio Texas...



February all weeks, no for March and April 2013.  You might want to have the seller/owner make a February reservation for you.  If there is more than one property in the account, then you may have to go in as a guest because the reservation may not transfer with the sale.

http://www.extraholidays.com/san-an...s&utm_source=maps.Google.com&utm_campaign=SEO


----------



## dxCoqui (Jul 30, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> February all weeks, no for March and April 2013.  You might want to have the seller/owner make a February reservation for you.  If there is more than one property in the account, then you may have to go in as a guest because the reservation may not transfer with the sale.
> 
> http://www.extraholidays.com/san-an...s&utm_source=maps.Google.com&utm_campaign=SEO



I won a resale on ebay of 1 contract, but are you saying that if the owner has more than 1 contract in his account and is selling only 1, the reservation could not transfer with the sale?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 30, 2012)

dxCoqui said:


> I won a resale on ebay of 1 contract, but are you saying that if the owner has more than 1 contract in his account and is selling only 1, the reservation could not transfer with the sale?



According to other posters, this may be the case.  It could very well be that it becomes a function of which points Wyndham allocated to the reservation.  To be on the safe side, just be prepared to go as a guest.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 30, 2012)

dxCoqui said:


> Hello all, I am new to Wyndham points and have a couple of questions.  I am in the process of acquiring points and their availability is 2012.  I am guessing I will have to deposit them in RCI since I don't think I can use them this year.  Next year is another matter.  I was wondering if anyone can tell me how is the availability of  La Cascada in San Antonio for Feb, Mar and Apr of 2013 for 1 or 2 BR.  I don't have an account yet since I don't own the points, and therefore can not check myself.
> 
> La Cascada specific questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## dxCoqui (Jul 30, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> I stayed there a few years ago after it opened. Everything  very nice and of course new.   Apparently  new staff was still in learning  mode and did have to  be firm.
> 
> It is urban location. Not sure how to define  kid friendly but do not recall seeing any.  However,  6 Flags was closed.
> 
> ...



Are you saying that it is not safe to park there?  Is it safe to walk?


----------



## lisa1001 (Jul 30, 2012)

I would not park on the streets here, nor would I walk the neigborhoods late at night.

So yes valet is somewhat mandatory.

We've gone with kids (11 and 13) twice and they enjoyed their stay.

Shuttles were good for seeing the sights in the San Antonio area and if necessary cabs are reasonably cheap from downtown to the resort.

We did the missions (Alamo and others) and also went to a couple of the limestone carverns in the area.

We used a lot of restaurant.com certs for our meals out.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 30, 2012)

dxCoqui said:


> Are you saying that it is not safe to park there?  Is it safe to walk?



Yes, it is safe  there, did not mean to alarm you. When I was there it was a major urban renew project , with lots of construction. The was a homeless shelter, seedy bar and a couple other skid row type businesses across the street but would imagine  they are long gone. But leary of parking in front of!

There were no pan handlers, etc.  and lots of people.

Just a personal hang up I don't park on the street over night.

There was tip jar and I put in $10  second  and last day!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 30, 2012)

Not a problem walking east of the resort, along the riverwalk and across the river and into downtown. Downtown there is lots of pedestrian traffic.  There are lots of drunks walking around downtown but not the panhandling drunks, just the club crowd drunks. 

It is walking at night due west of the resort that could be a bit dodgy, between the resort and the highway.  South of the resort and you end up in the king william district.  Good during daylight to walk around and see all the turn of the century big houses.  I would not try it at night.  Not enough pedestrian traffic.

This is a great resort and I actually like it better than the Riverwalk Suites.  It is noisier near RS and a few rooms are actually attached to the disco next door and are HORRIBLELY loud units, so much so they give out ear plugs if you get those rooms.  LC is better if you are a light sleeper.

Early Feb is always easy.  March get busier and April and Easter Fiesta are always busy.


----------



## dxCoqui (Jul 30, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Yes, it is safe  there, did not mean to alarm you. When I was there it was a major urban renew project , with lots of construction. The was a homeless shelter, seedy bar and a couple other skid row type businesses across the street but would imagine  they are long gone. But leary of parking in front of!
> 
> There were no pan handlers, etc.  and lots of people.
> 
> ...



Ok then, that is much better.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## dxCoqui (Jul 30, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> Not a problem walking east of the resort, along the riverwalk and across the river and into downtown. Downtown there is lots of pedestrian traffic.  There are lots of drunks walking around downtown but not the panhandling drunks, just the club crowd drunks.
> 
> It is walking at night due west of the resort that could be a bit dodgy, between the resort and the highway.  South of the resort and you end up in the king william district.  Good during daylight to walk around and see all the turn of the century big houses.  I would not try it at night.  Not enough pedestrian traffic.
> 
> ...



I have 2 kids 7 and 4 and my wife who used to live in the San Antonio area years ago and she wants to visit again.  I want to make sure we are in a safe area.  My doubts were clarified in the previous post.

One more thing, we really don't like the pushing sale people, so we better watch out.  Hopefully it has change for the better...

Thanks for all the feedback and keep it coming.


----------



## Don (Jul 31, 2012)

Wyndham has a shuttle that will take you to the Alamo/mall, no need to drive.


----------



## dxCoqui (Aug 2, 2012)

Reading another thread made me ask another question.  How is the process of check-in?  Since this hotel does not have free parking but valet, how does the "parking pass" experience be?  Anyone?


----------



## dxCoqui (Aug 2, 2012)

Can anyone post or PM me the 1BR Deluxe vs the 2 Bedroom deluxe layouts this resort?  As mentioned before I don't have yet access to the system to take a look myself.


----------



## Al in Ohio (Aug 7, 2012)

My family of 4 stayed in La Cascada in 2008.  We have 2 boys, then ages 8 and 12.

My advice is that there is not enough there to do for an entire week.  The pool on top of the roof is one of the smallest we have encountered at a Wyndham Resort of this size.  You can walk to the River Walk, but it is a hike of 6-8 blocks if I remember correctly, maybe more, and its hot and humid.

In summary this is a good stay for 2-3 days tops.  There is only so much River Walk, small pool and maybe Six Flags you can take.  

The push for sales here is also above average so beware.

We did pay for parking, which also torked me a bit because the same type of stay elsewhere doesn't have pay parking.  It's not really valet.  You drive it in and out.


----------



## dxCoqui (Aug 8, 2012)

Al in Ohio said:


> My family of 4 stayed in La Cascada in 2008.  We have 2 boys, then ages 8 and 12.
> 
> My advice is that there is not enough there to do for an entire week.  The pool on top of the roof is one of the smallest we have encountered at a Wyndham Resort of this size.  You can walk to the River Walk, but it is a hike of 6-8 blocks if I remember correctly, maybe more, and its hot and humid.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info...I still don't have confirmation from current owner of the reservation, so this may be a moot point.  

One question, once I am in the Wyndham system will I be able to check what resorts are available for a specific date vs going to each resort individually and checking for my specific date?  Does that make sense?

Example:

Let's say I want to travel from 2/16/2013-2/22/2013.  Can I search for what is available on that week?  Will it give me a list of resorts with the available rooms?  Or will I have to go to BC, for example, and enter the dates to see if it is available that week?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 8, 2012)

No parking pass stalkers.  I have never in all my stays here (about 20) have been even bother or pressured into a sales pitch.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 8, 2012)

dxCoqui said:


> Thanks for the info...I still don't have confirmation from current owner of the reservation, so this may be a moot point.
> 
> One question, once I am in the Wyndham system will I be able to check what resorts are available for a specific date vs going to each resort individually and checking for my specific date?  Does that make sense?
> 
> ...



There are several different ways to search, by specific resort, by area, by feature (beach, themepark, etc). So you should find something that works.

The only thing you CAN'T do is set up a custom search for only certain resorts.


----------

